# My first "smudge" sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is my first attempt at trying a sig using the smudge tool and pretty much nothing else. I love these kinds of sigs, but never really tried one until now.

What do you guys think? Also, let me know any tips you have.


----------

